

When It's Time To Walk Away - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/when-its-time-to-walk-away/

======
kyleewible
Hi Brian,

Great blog post, but there is one typo that caught my eye! The first sentence
under Alignment with Skills: "tap our exiting skill sets and challenge us to
grown new ones"....you meant to say existing skills, I believe. :)

All the best from Seattle,

@KyleeWible

